# General > General Chat >  Bigfoot? What do you think?

## nell67

This was on the news last night.

http://www.wave3.com/Global/story.asp?S=11087052#

----------


## oldsoldier

Kinda looks like Rick day #2 of jamboree LOL

----------


## Ken

I'd rank that on par with the folks who see a religious image appear on a grilled english muffin.  Just sayin'.

----------


## doug1980

I find it funny that every pic of the so called "bigfoots" are always blurry and hardley recognizable.  Seems fishy to me.

----------


## oldsoldier

But seriouslly Nell who knows?? As a part cherokee I have heard the tribal legends for years.. I think that there are things on this planet that we have yet to explain. Be it a earth creature we haven't discovered OR...........think area 51

----------


## crashdive123

I'll bet that every deer, rabbit, or squirrel that that trail camera catches is in perfect focus.

----------


## nell67

> But seriouslly Nell who knows?? As a part cherokee I have heard the tribal legends for years.. I think that there are things on this planet that we have yet to explain. Be it a earth creature we haven't discovered OR...........think area 51


LOL,oldsolier,I think if there really were bigfoot's(feet),someone somewhere would have found bones,scat or something to prove they exist.

----------


## nell67

> I'll bet that every deer, rabbit, or squirrel that that trail camera catches is in perfect focus.


If you were able to watch the video,they actually showed a pic it took of a rabbit,it was grainy as well,but you could tell without a doubt what it was.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Do I think that is a picture of a bigfoot? No.

 Do I think they exist? I don't know.

A guy that I worked with for several months, on a couple of different jobsites, saw something while he was on the way to work, one morning.
This guy was one of those kinda cocky, tuff guy construction worker's, that has hunted and shot black bears. I could see in his eyes, that what ever he saw that morning, scared the crap out of him.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I just don't know... I saw an Ivory billed woodpecker 10 years after they said they were extinct, Didn't know what I saw for 20 years.15 years after they said they were extinct they said there were some in Cuba. Same kind of thing about the Florida Panther for years they said there were no more, then all of a sudden they had to say that there were a few left, now they are showing up in other states as well (see the thread "Jaguar" That is what CS is talking about). Bigfoot has been sighted in every state but two I think, each year they find something new that they never knew existed before..... jes' sayin'....

----------


## Sourdough

I was married to "Bigfoot"...... :Smile:

----------


## Sourdough

> I was married to "Bigfoot"......


ME also......... :clap:

----------


## crashdive123

You two should get together and write kind of a Dear Abbey column.  With the experiences you two have it could prove to be invaluable.

----------


## Ken

> I was married to "Bigfoot"......





> ME also.........


And I was married to Fat@ss.  :Innocent:

----------


## Sourdough

> You two should get together and write kind of a Dear Abbey column.  With the experiences you two have it could prove to be invaluable.


Well, a real hairy woman can be an asset at -37* Below. :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

See there - now that's what I'm talking about.  That right there folks is boots in the field experience.

----------


## hunter63

I believe in Big Foot, now I planning on going and looking for him, but I gonna need 2-3 mil for start up money, you know for scientific stuff, gear, BFG etc.
So kiddies please send donations to..........................

We are not alone.

----------


## mccaw69

Heard the stories,even talked two a couple of folks that have claimed to have seen it a few years back,but i've been in the woods most all my life,and i'll be dang he never comes to visit,never writes,or even calls........ :Innocent:

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

Possible ? Yes I believe it is possible but I'am not convinced. The DNR in MN claimed there are no cougars in Mn while bowhunting deer on private land Had one walk by within 15 yds sulking down a deer runway tracks and scat proved them wrong thats proof a lousy photo is no proof to me.

----------


## Sarge47

Haven't we done this before?  Okay all of you "Bigfoot" believers, answer me this:  How come, in over 50 years of Bigfoot sightings we don't have a single BF corpse?  Shouldn't there be at least ONE case of BF roadkill, or a deer hunter mistaking one for Bambi like they do all of the time with every other beast in creation?  We don't have BF Scat, fur, or anything concrete.  Every photo aledging to be of BF is "out-of-focus."  This creature is reportedly huge, yet even the most experienced tracker who can trail a field mouse across a lava bed can't locate just one!  Must be a Ninja BF whose body mysteriously vanishes when it dies, huh?  Here's an idea; somebody put up a $50,000 bounty on a BF corpse & see what happens!  Since they're not officially recognized there's no law against bagging one!  Hmmm, wonder what a BF sandwich would taste like slmothered in bar-b-que sauce?  :Cool2:

----------


## Sarge47

> ME also.........


Same here!   :Cool2:

----------


## crashdive123

Because they live forever and are indestructible - kind of like fluffy pink bunnies.

----------


## panch0

> Haven't we done this before?  Okay all of you "Bigfoot" believers, answer me this:  How come, in over 50 years of Bigfoot sightings we don't have a single BF corpse?  Shouldn't there be at least ONE case of BF roadkill, or a deer hunter mistaking one for Bambi like they do all of the time with every other beast in creation?  We don't have BF Scat, fur, or anything concrete.  Every photo aledging to be of BF is "out-of-focus."  This creature is reportedly huge, yet even the most experienced tracker who can trail a field mouse across a lava bed can't locate just one!  Must be a Ninja BF whose body mysteriously vanishes when it dies, huh?  Here's an idea; somebody put up a $50,000 bounty on a BF corpse & see what happens!  Since they're not officially recognized there's no law against bagging one!  Hmmm, wonder what a BF sandwich would taste like slmothered in bar-b-que sauce?


Well duhh.... Maybe they bury their dead. Chupacabra is real and we don't have any bodies of them do we. Heheeeheheh :Blushing:  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## samurai steve

no way, just another fake. Maybe the guys who filmed that are just trying to get a job with FOX :art:

----------


## doug1980

> Haven't we done this before?  Okay all of you "Bigfoot" believers, answer me this:  How come, in over 50 years of Bigfoot sightings we don't have a single BF corpse?  Shouldn't there be at least ONE case of BF roadkill, or a deer hunter mistaking one for Bambi like they do all of the time with every other beast in creation?  We don't have BF Scat, fur, or anything concrete.  Every photo aledging to be of BF is "out-of-focus."  This creature is reportedly huge, yet even the most experienced tracker who can trail a field mouse across a lava bed can't locate just one!  Must be a Ninja BF whose body mysteriously vanishes when it dies, huh?  Here's an idea; somebody put up a $50,000 bounty on a BF corpse & see what happens!  Since they're not officially recognized there's no law against bagging one!  Hmmm, wonder what a BF sandwich would taste like slmothered in bar-b-que sauce?


Well you see Sarge they are like the Predators, you know in the movie.  They use the trees to travel so no tracks.  And there are no bodies found because right before they die they lite a forest fire.  And you thought it was humans being dumb causing these fires.  :Smile:

----------


## canid

that's obviously the mothman. i had been wondering where he went.

mitch hedberg had it; i think bigfoot _is_ blurry.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Haven't we done this before?  Okay all of you "Bigfoot" believers, answer me this:  How come, in over 50 years of Bigfoot sightings we don't have a single BF corpse?  Shouldn't there be at least ONE case of BF roadkill, or a deer hunter mistaking one for Bambi like they do all of the time with every other beast in creation?  We don't have BF Scat, fur, or anything concrete.  Every photo aledging to be of BF is "out-of-focus."  This creature is reportedly huge, yet even the most experienced tracker who can trail a field mouse across a lava bed can't locate just one!  Must be a Ninja BF whose body mysteriously vanishes when it dies, huh?  Here's an idea; somebody put up a $50,000 bounty on a BF corpse & see what happens!  Since they're not officially recognized there's no law against bagging one!  Hmmm, wonder what a BF sandwich would taste like slmothered in bar-b-que sauce?


Sarge I think there is already a bounty and I also think it is larger than 50,000. 
 IF anyone shoots one ,you can have my share of the Bar-B-Que. I just think I'll have to pass on that one. Yuck!!! You Do Realize another name is "Skunk Ape" don't you? No thank you, No Sir!!!

----------


## Rick

Nah, that ain't it. Now me, I've got a picture of the real McCoy. Yes, sir. The reeeeaal bigfoot. I'm about to send it in, too. There's a whole family of them that live around here. 

http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2008/0...a-company.html

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I am a firm believer in the old saying "Don't believe anything you hear and only half of what you see". Anyone who has spent a lot of time alone deep in the woods has "thought" they have seen or heard something they couldn't identify. Drinking a little "shine" helps.

----------


## Rick

Helps "identify" it?

----------


## nell67

> Nah, that ain't it. Now me, I've got a picture of the real McCoy. Yes, sir. The reeeeaal bigfoot. I'm about to send it in, too. There's a whole family of them that live around here. 
> 
> http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2008/0...a-company.html


 Gee,I thought you were gonna post a picture of you and your sons there for a minute Rick :Sneaky2:

----------


## nell67

> I just don't know... I saw an Ivory billed woodpecker 10 years after they said they were extinct, Didn't know what I saw for 20 years.15 years after they said they were extinct they said there were some in Cuba. Same kind of thing about the Florida Panther for years they said there were no more, then all of a sudden they had to say that there were a few left, now they are showing up in other states as well (see the thread "Jaguar" That is what CS is talking about). Bigfoot has been sighted in every state but two I think, each year they find something new that they never knew existed before..... jes' sayin'....


 Best be careful poco,that pick was taken down your way!

----------


## chiye tanka

Ok, 80% of legends are based in fact.
Every Native American tribe has a story about some hairy man (Lakota/chiye tanka).
Off the top of my head, I can't recall the exact number, alot of planes have gone down in the Pacific Northwest and very few have ever been found.
I spent much more time in the woods in my youth, but I can only recall two or three times when I found a dead animal that I didn't catch or kill myself.

I could go on, but I'm sure the sh1t storm I'm going to face will only pile up.(pun intended)

BTW, we need a bigfoot smiley!!!!

----------


## ClayPick

Just for interest sake, I’ve seen a moose carcass all but disappear in less then 2 weeks. There have never been any sightings around my neck of the woods. Kind of makes me feel short changed.

----------


## NightShade

There was a story a few years back about bigfoot in Mass on cape cod.... in a section of woods less than 1 square mile.... I laughed ... The "baby crying at night" noise could only be a bigfoot..... As this spot was close to one of my favorite hiking areas I checked it out for myself.... there was sign of Fischer Cat everywhere.. people couldn't identify the noise so they chalked it up to bigfoot... I think alot of the stories are people trying to explain something they don't understand....
That being said, there are a lot of stories going back hundreds of years.. who knows?... but I would be supremly surprised if they found one in my overdeveloped state!!!!!

----------


## chiye tanka

I used to be involved with a group that conducts expeditions around the North America. They have reports from all over N.A.

----------


## crashdive123

Must be true right?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2d_m2OVa_g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbq0lq88dvk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DX4-cXDaj2U&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQLPX...eature=related

----------


## peter nap

> Here's an idea; somebody put up a $50,000 bounty on a BF corpse & see what happens!  Since they're not officially recognized there's no law against bagging one!  Hmmm, wonder what a BF sandwich would taste like slmothered in bar-b-que sauce?


Lord knows what will get checked in.
Years ago, I knew an idiot named Randall Swaney. His father was the Manager at Massanutten Ski resort. The old man actually wore safari clothes....anyway, Randall wanted to fit in with the locals and deer hunt. He built a tree tand that looked more like a house. 

On opening day, he shot a Billy Goat that wandered by to get some of the corn he'd been putting out by the bag.

NOW THIS IS IN VIRGINIA and this moron was convinced he had shot a Rocky Mountain Bighorn Sheep. He even tried to check it in :clap: 

His father ordered the Chef at the Resort to cook it and I understand it didn't taste anything like chicken.

----------


## trax

I was talking to bigfoot and he said that's not him in the photo, that's his neighbor hairya$$

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Best be careful poco,that pick was taken down your way!


 Ok so say there is a Bigfoot... Just for a minute.... How many people have ever been attacked by one? If there really are Sasquatches(Not saying there Ain't), but if there are,just how many people have been attacked by one????

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Ok, 80% of legends are based in fact.
> Every Native American tribe has a story about some hairy man (Lakota/chiye tanka).
> Off the top of my head, I can't recall the exact number, alot of planes have gone down in the Pacific Northwest and very few have ever been found.
> I spent much more time in the woods in my youth, but I can only recall two or three times when I found a dead animal that I didn't catch or kill myself.
> 
> I could go on, but I'm sure the sh1t storm I'm going to face will only pile up.(pun intended)
> 
> BTW, we need a bigfoot smiley!!!!


I agree with Chiye Tanka there's a lot of Deer but how many hunters see one every time they go out,or an even better example is Black Bear.I've been in places where I KNOW there are Black Bear but have NEVER seen one in the wild.

----------


## doug1980

I could care less whether they are real or not.  Really don't have a use for one so I don't care if it ever gets confirmed.  Unless they have the cure for some of our diseases, which they wouldn't, why bother.  If they are out there than great if not oh well.  They are probably just a bunch of mountain men that have been up there waaaaaaay too long.  :Smile:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> I could care less whether they are real or not.  Really don't have a use for one so I don't care if it ever gets confirmed.  Unless they have the cure for some of our diseases, which they wouldn't, why bother.  If they are out there than great if not oh well.  They are probably just a bunch of mountain men that have been up there waaaaaaay too long.


Tom Brown jr. did, in one of his books admit to getting mad at some hikers and covering himself in mud and leaves then when it was dark run in tearing stuff up. They thought it was the "Jersey Devil"!!!

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Hiker1: "Oh, Man! What did you do?"
Hiker2: "I just shot the Jersey Devil!!!"
Hiker1: "You moron! That was Tom Brown covered in leaves and mud."
Hiker2: "Ooooooooh. My bad then."

----------


## trax

> I could care less whether they are real or not.  Really don't have a use for one so I don't care if it ever gets confirmed.  ..... why bother.


See it's that kind of cold-hearted indifference that keeps the big hairy fellas hiding back in the woods, they're sensitive man, sensitive. Well, that and getting shot at by people who mistake them for Tom Brown Jr covered in mud and leaves.


(I came home from the forest covered in mud and leaves once, but that's not a story for a family-rated forum)

----------


## crashdive123

> Ok so say there is a Bigfoot... Just for a minute.... How many people have ever been attacked by one? If there really are Sasquatches(Not saying there Ain't), but if there are,just how many people have been attacked by one????


I was once.  It was after leaving the White Pig Tavern (affectionately known as the albino swino) in Bremerton, Washington.  I think alcohol may have been involved.

----------


## peter nap

> I agree with Chiye Tanka there's a lot of Deer but how many hunters see one every time they go out,or an even better example is Black Bear.I've been in places where I KNOW there are Black Bear but have NEVER seen one in the wild.


That's true! I don't see Deer or Bear every time I'm out....BUT, I do see these, every time I'm out.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## trax

> I was once.  It was after leaving the White Pig Tavern (affectionately known as the albino swino) in Bremerton, Washington.  I think alcohol may have been involved.


You should have just paid her at the time services were rendered like you were supposed to and she wouldn't have attacked ya Crash  :clap:   :clap:

----------


## crashdive123

Like I said - alcohol may have been involved.  What was I thinking?  Nevermind - don't answer that.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> That's true! I don't see Deer or Bear every time I'm out....BUT, I do see these, every time I'm out.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I've only seen ONE bear Track in the wild,just one in my whole life.

----------


## catfish10101

1. There Is No Bigfoot!
2. There Is No Loc Ness Monster!
3. There Are No Aliens Trying To Take Over Earth!!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I'm Glad you think so just like WE planned...Now take me to your leader.... Oh never mind he's one of us!!!

----------


## Rick

Is so.
Is so.
the aliens told me.

----------


## Ken

> I'll bet that every deer, rabbit, or squirrel that that trail camera catches is in perfect focus.


What are you suggesting here?  :Sneaky2:  There's plenty of clear VIDEO footage (never mind still shots) that PROVES Bigfoot is real.  :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NNb1..._embedded#t=18

----------


## crashdive123

Well duh.  Of course it's real (Elvis told me) I just think this guy is trying to turn a quick buck.

----------


## peter nap

> I've only seen ONE bear Track in the wild,just one in my whole life.


I really hunt all year Rick. I rarely shoot anything and never shoot bear, but I like to track them, photograph them once in a while, get a good video.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/a...t=IM000002.flv

----------


## Ken

> 1. There Is No Bigfoot!
> 2. There Is No Loc Ness Monster!
> *3. There Are No Aliens Trying To Take Over Earth!!*


You ever watch Congress in session?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> BTW, we need a bigfoot smiley!!!!


Here ya' go.   :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

So, hows about them donations?
Like I said a mil or two would be a good start.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Jeez We've all given our* 2¢* worth how much more do you want!!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 1. There Is No Bigfoot!
> 2. There Is No Loc Ness Monster!
> 3. There Are No Aliens Trying To Take Over Earth!!



 How about aliens that aren't trying to take over? :phone:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey....maybe this explains some things! LOL :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz95l...eature=related

----------


## Sarge47

> 1. There Is No Bigfoot!
> 2. There Is No Loc Ness Monster!
> 3. There Are No Aliens Trying To Take Over Earth!!


#3 is incorrect, they come across the Rio Grande!  :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Nice Sarge - LMAO.

----------


## Sarge47

A few years back I decided to heckle the Bigfoot lovers by going to the main Website:  "The Bigfoot Field Research Center" and really yank their chain!  1st, in their FAQ area, somebody asked "why hasn't a Bigfoot been shot by accident by hunters?"  Their answer was really stupid as they said that: "Hunters are very careful about what they aim at and shoot.  They are very specific about their targets."  (You can chime in on this one, Ken.)  Another Bigfoot report said that HUGE feetprints were found by the 4th tee of some golf course, but only around the Tee area; no tracks leading up to it, none leading away. I asked if their had been any reports of a large, hairy, 7 foot golfer driving around the golf course in a golf cart that day yelling "FORE!" in a loud, gutteral voice.  No answer.  But they really came out of the wood work over the Rant Mullens report!(http://www.csicop.org/si/show/bigfoo...nce)Here&#39;s part of it:  
*Hoaxes, the Gold Standard, and the Problem of Experts*

  Such hoaxes have permanently and irreparably contaminated Bigfoot research. Skeptics have long pointed this out, and many Bigfoot researchers freely admit that their field is rife with fraud. This highlights a basic problem underlying all Bigfoot research: the lack of a standard measure. For example, we know what a bear track looks like; if we find a track that we _suspect_ was left by a bear, we can compare it to one we _know_ was left by a bear. But there are no undisputed Bigfoot specimens by which to compare new evidence. New Bigfoot tracks that don't look like older samples are generally not taken as proof that one (or both) sets are fakes, but instead that the new tracks are simply from a different Bigfoot, or from a different species or family. This unscientific lack of falsifiability plagues other areas of Bigfoot research as well.
  Bigfoot print hoaxing is a time-honored cottage industry. Dozens of people have admitted making Bigfoot prints. One man, Rant Mullens, revealed in 1982 that he and friends had carved giant Bigfoot tracks and used them to fake footprints as far back as 1930 (Dennett 1996). In modern times it is easier to get Bigfoot tracks. With the advent of the World Wide Web and online auctions, anyone in the world can buy a cast of an alleged Bigfoot print and presumably make tracks that would very closely match tracks accepted by some as authentic."

The BFRO also hate this magazine:

http://www.csicop.org/search/results...0b4d10aa99363/



However, this photo of Bigfoot was NOT out of focus!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.  :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> "Hunters are very careful about what they aim at and shoot. They are very specific about their targets." (You can chime in on this one, Ken.)


Not careful enough.   :Sneaky2:   We've really gotta' stop this senseless slaughter.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I just called Bigfoot's office but they wouldn't let me talk to him. They said he was "in a meeting". Right. They did take my number and said "someone" would call me back. I said someone? I want some THING to call me back at which point she hung up on me.

----------


## Sarge47

> I just called Bigfoot's office but they wouldn't let me talk to him. They said he was "in a meeting". Right. They did take my number and said "someone" would call me back. I said someone? I want some THING to call me back at which point she hung up on me.


You didn't refer to BF as "Mr. Sasquatch!"  Also, please remember that the term "UFO" does NOT mean "Alien Spacecraft," right Doug?   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I know where he plays golf. I think I'll catch him on the course and get a photo for you guys.

----------


## Sarge47

Olay boys & girls, here's the 411:  You CANNOT, by any stretch of the imagination, call an Alien Spacecraft a UFO...here's why!

1st...the term, UFO is the initials meaning "Unidentified Flying Object."  That can be ANY object that flies & hasn't yet been identified:  An airliner, a Sea-gull, a Box-Kite, a run-away helium balloon, etc..

2nd...Once you've identified it it becomes an IFO, or, an Identified Flying Object.

3rd...if you've labeled a UFO as an Alien Spacecraft it is no longer UNIDENTIFIED, but rather, IDENTIFIED AS AN "ALIEN SPACECRAFT!"  Dig?  

4th...you CAN call an "alien spacecraft an IFO, but to call it a UFO AFTER you've labeled it as an Alien Spacecraft is an "Oxy-Moron!"  Clear?   :Innocent:

----------


## chiye tanka

Here's an odd fact, and Ken, please look it up for me to see if it is still there.

In California, it is illegal to kill a bigfoot. There is a fine and jail time.
The funny part is that Cali doesn't acknowledge that the big hairy fellow is real.

----------


## peter nap

> Here's an odd fact, and Ken, please look it up for me to see if it is still there.
> 
> In California, it is illegal to kill a bigfoot. There is a fine and jail time.
> The funny part is that Cali doesn't acknowledge that the big hairy fellow is real.


Uh...Chiye, in't there a fine and jail time for everything in California?
When I was doing movie work, I corrupted this group from LA that thought it was illegal to own and shoot guns :Innocent: 

They couldn't believe I owned any.
Bigfoot sure isn't safe from them anymore!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## canid

i love that look on a person's face when you introduce them to the splendor of firearms for the first time.

----------


## Ken

> Here's an odd fact, and Ken, please look it up for me to see if it is still there.
> 
> In California, it is illegal to kill a bigfoot. There is a fine and jail time.
> The funny part is that Cali doesn't acknowledge that the big hairy fellow is real.


They musta' repealed that one, Chiye.  :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


To display the Table of Contents for a code, select a code and click on Search. 


*[x] Penal Code*

*==========*

*To search by keyword(s), select one or more codes above and enter keyword(s) here: bigfoot*

*A total of 0 code section group(s) were found and are presented in an order that reflects the number of occurrences of the keyword bigfoot.*

*==========*

*To search by keyword(s), select one or more codes above and enter keyword(s) here: sasquatch*

*A total of 0 code section group(s) were found and are presented in an order that reflects the number of occurrences of the keyword sasquatch.*

==========

*To search by keyword(s), select one or more codes above and enter keyword(s) here: 2dumb*

*A total of 0 code section group(s) were found and are presented in an order that reflects the number of occurrences of the keyword 2dumb.*

----------


## rwc1969

I believe in Bigfoot!

My cousins and I encountered one firsthand in my uncles' woods while camping one night. I think I was 10. 

After a long day of hunting, with BB guns, as the campfire diminished, we all settled into our tents for the night. About 3 in the morning my older cousin woke me. He heard a strange noise at the edge of the woods where they met the cornfield. He said "look out there", "what is that?". The bright moonlight clearly outlined an ominous silhouete, a large slumped over figure with a huge furry head walking along the edge. It was bellowing some extremely bizarre drawn out grunts in a rhythmic fashion. They were very low and deep. You could almost feel them in your chest. The figure slowly passed by us then disappeared under the horizon about 100 yards away. 

A few moments later there was a large crashing sound of tree branches and brush breaking. The moon clearly lit the cornfield, but the woods were pitch black. But, it was obvious the figure had now entered the woods. It moved parallel to us and the movement and grunts slowed, as if it had noticed the campfire and was confused or intrigued by the fire...or us?? It was checking us out!

After a brief quiet spell the grunts quickened and became much more excited. The figure, now invisible in the dark woods, began moving toward us at an alarming rate. We immediately woke the rest of the group. We were all freaking out! 

By then the creature was easily within 100 yards of the camp and approaching fast. Everyone freaked as we heard the growls and busting tree branches. It sounded like trees were being uprooted and tossed aside. They all grabbed up their bb guns, and as fast as they could pump started unloading in the direction of the beast. I warned em this was just pissing it off. Every shot further aggravated the beast as the grunts/ growls became even more excited and it's speed toward us increased. 

I looked down and in the campfire were some torches we crafted earlier before bed. Some were still burning good, so I grabbed the biggest, most solid one up and suggested they do the same. "Maybe it's afraid of fire!" I screamed! "Grab the torches!" They ignored me! 

Obviously this thing is big, furry and animal like. Maybe it's afraid of fire, and if not maybe I can light it up or club it. My plan, which I didn't have much time to come up with, was to smash it in the face with the club/ torch and run. One of the other group would get attacked first as they were in front of me and agitating the beast with the guns. Since they ignored my suggestion I had little pity for them. Thoughts of self preservation had set in. Let it get it's hooks in one of them, smash it in the eyes and face with the torch, to blind it, run like hell and don't look back. 

Just as the creature began to appear in the light of the campfire and torchlight the growling stopped. Actually, it changed... from a growl... to a hysterical laugh. It was my drunk uncle, dressed in a thick, buckskin, fur hooded winter coat carrying an empty 5 gallon bucket with a bow rosin coated rope strung thru the middle of it. By then, everyone was so freaked out they just kept shootin him. I almost lit him up too.

Eventually the shooting and frantic pumping action of bb guns subsided. All that was left were the pants, cries, yelling, and my uncles laughter. My one cousin peed his pants, the youngest was inside the now collapsed tent in a state of severe mental trauma, and everyone else was just *****in out my drunk uncle for scaring the sheet out of us all.

Now I know why he didn't let us take the .22's. :Sneaky2:  He's lucky we didn't sneak em in like we had planned cuz we'd a been eatin roast bigfoot for breakfast. Ya, I believe in Bigfoot! He had real big feet, 6'6" tall with a big furry head and a growl that could only be made by alcohol induced hillbilly ingenuity. Pulling on that rosined up rope made the most wicked sound I've ever heard.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

That's one of the best Bigfoot stories I've ever heard!! Thanks for sharing. I almost didn't read it thinking it was something else entirely!!

----------


## crashdive123

Good story rcw.

----------


## Sarge47

That was great rwc!  It also shows both motivation for some folks faking BF encounters & how people can be fooled!  Loved it!   :Cool2:

----------


## catfish10101

> You ever watch Congress in session?


I said "Aliens" not "Idiots".

----------


## Rick

Nell asked me to see what I could do with the original photo. I blew it up and changed some parameters on it. It looks like bigfoot might be a bow hunter in a ghillie suit. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Well, I agree that digression is advised.
Found this out while hunting werewolves with silver bullets.

Seems that most of them, when they changed back, were some one I knew?

----------


## trax

> Well, I agree that digression is advised.
> Found this out while hunting werewolves with silver bullets.
> 
> Seems that most of them, when they changed back, were some one I knew?


That's always the way it goes alright. In fact, it's probably a good idea to go ahead and shoot some folks before they turn into werewolves, :Sneaky2:  sort of a pre-emptive thing, avoid all that carnage and destruction they're going to create. Of course, you have to be really, really sure that they're going to turn into werewolves right? :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

And it wouldn't be good to knock off the Geico cave man, we would be stuck with the lizard and the pile of bills w/the eye balls.

----------


## Sarge47

It's the Zombies ya gotta watch out for...hey...weren't they a '60s rock group?   :Innocent:

----------


## nell67

Thanks Rick,I thought so as well,but I don't have the patients to learn how to manipulate photos!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Ok here is what I managed to do with Rick's photo edited picture. I did some editing of my own and this is bout as good as I can get it.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## chiye tanka

http://www.bfro.net/news/roundup/rep...orida_2006.asp

See if you can guess where I am.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.bfro.net/news/roundup/rep...orida_2006.asp
> 
> See if you can guess where I am.


 Holy Crap......You mean that you're really some hot chick, named Cindy! :clap:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> http://www.bfro.net/news/roundup/rep...orida_2006.asp
> 
> See if you can guess where I am.


Behind the camera taking the pictures?

----------


## Winnie

> Ok here is what I managed to do with Rick's photo edited picture. I did some editing of my own and this is bout as good as I can get it.
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Sorry, that looks likes a bears backside :Blushing:  and I've never seen a bear in the woods!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

BY GOLLY I think WW has got it!!!!

----------


## peter nap

> Nell asked me to see what I could do with the original photo. I blew it up and changed some parameters on it. It looks like bigfoot might be a bow hunter in a ghillie suit. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I'm not sure where it is but it looks like a bear to me

I took one of my bear pictures and added a Gaussian blur. Looks a lot like it. A black blob :Smash: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Well you can tell that the sun is almost directly overhead(no shadows), Except for where "Bigfoot" is, looks like a clouds shadow. But it appears that the rump fur is shiny and you can see the glistening effect depicting roundness (like a bears rump) You can almost make out the head too,and ears. I say This Bigfoot is a Black Bear!!

----------


## Ken

Maybe it's "Bugfoot" - not "Bigfoot."  :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I give that tatoo a 1 since you want it ranked. and Man is it RANK!!

----------


## Ken

> I give that tatoo a 1 since you want it ranked. and Man is it RANK!!


I knew this girl, and she had just gotten a little tweety bird tattoo right next to her.....  never mind.   :Innocent:

----------


## TomChemEngineer

Well, if Bigfoot is around when I go camping or things go bad, he bettter have his own rations 'cause I don't have enough for us both; and I don't plan to let him sleep in my tent.

----------


## Sarge47

> Ok here is what I managed to do with Rick's photo edited picture. I did some editing of my own and this is bout as good as I can get it.
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Yep, definately a Black Bear.  Ok, here's the thing, everybody who owns a camera & knows how to set it on "auto" raise your paw...er...I mean hand!  Let's face it, with the camera tech we have today the only way hou can make a shot that bad is on prupose!  Penn & Teller, on their Show Time series:  "Bull$hit," faked a BF sighting, complete with photos.  They were approached by some top name BF groups who told them they could make a ton of money without having to prove that the photos were authentic!  Motive #2:  $$$$. :Cool2:

----------


## Sarge47

How many of you Wolf_pack members would shoot a BF if you saw what you thought was one in the woods?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Sarge47

> http://www.bfro.net/news/roundup/rep...orida_2006.asp
> 
> See if you can guess where I am.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.     					You're the guy who made the footprint!   :Innocent:  :Sneaky2:  :Cool2:

----------


## Sarge47

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.  It was never about Big Foot, was it?  You guys just wanted to be alone in the woods with the chick & a couple of cases of beer!  Yeah, honest, we found this big-a$$ footprint...um-hmm!   :Online2long:

----------


## NightShade

> How many of you Wolf_pack members would shoot a BF if you saw what you thought was one in the woods?


Well I'm not a wolf pack member..... But I sure as hell wouldn't shoot something I "thought" was a bigfoot... try explaning that to a game warden.....
"Sir, I swear, I thought he was Bigfoot!!"
"How much you had to drink today son?"

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> How many of you Wolf_pack members would shoot a BF if you saw what you thought was one in the woods?


I most definitely would NOT unless it was a matter of self defense.




> Well I'm not a wolf pack member..... But I sure as hell wouldn't shoot something I "thought" was a bigfoot... try explaning that to a game warden.....
> "Sir, I swear, I thought he was Bigfoot!!"
> "How much you had to drink today son?"


NS you are a member of the wolf pack you're here aren't you? Think about it, a wolf pack is a family group, the Forum is like a loose knit family right?.....Right?? I didn't get it at first, until a troll or two got ripped to shreds..... It was NOT a pretty sight.

----------


## NightShade

> I most definitely would NOT unless it was a matter of self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> NS you are a member of the wolf pack you're here aren't you? Think about it, a wolf pack is a family group, the Forum is like a loose knit family right?.....Right?? I didn't get it at first, until a troll or two got ripped to shreds..... It was NOT a pretty sight.


ahhh ok.. thanks Poco for clearing that up... I thought it was a social group or something

----------


## canid

my camera seems to be completely unwilling to take focused pictures of animals.

my last sierra foothill hike pictures are almost all decent, except for the coyotes and deer. they are vague blurrs that could be rocks, spaceships or hammerhead sharks.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> my camera seems to be completely unwilling to take focused pictures of animals.
> 
> my last sierra foothill hike pictures are almost all decent, except for the coyotes and deer. they are vague blurrs that could be rocks, spaceships or hammerhead sharks.



 Ahhhhhhh.....the Sierra hammerhead.....now we're gettin' somewhere!
Now that picture may be worth some money! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> my camera seems to be completely unwilling to take focused pictures of animals.
> 
> my last sierra foothill hike pictures are almost all decent, except for the coyotes and deer. they are vague blurrs that could be rocks, spaceships or hammerhead sharks.


I know what you mean.  I spotted the elusive Big Foot the other day..snapped a picture..oh well, maybe next time.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

* Shape shifters!* That's gotta be it! :Innocent:

----------


## randalls6283

> Lord knows what will get checked in.
> Years ago, I knew an idiot named Randall Swaney. His father was the Manager at Massanutten Ski resort. The old man actually wore safari clothes....anyway, Randall wanted to fit in with the locals and deer hunt. He built a tree tand that looked more like a house. 
> 
> On opening day, he shot a Billy Goat that wandered by to get some of the corn he'd been putting out by the bag.
> 
> NOW THIS IS IN VIRGINIA and this moron was convinced he had shot a Rocky Mountain Bighorn Sheep. He even tried to check it in
> 
> His father ordered the Chef at the Resort to cook it and I understand it didn't taste anything like chicken.


Peter nap, I remember you. You were the big mouth ski insturctor who's *** i kicked one night at the lodge for running your mouth back in 1976! Wow,30 years later your still doing it!!  I joined this forum and low and behold I ran across your inaccurate post about the "goat" I killed back in 76. If you are going to tell a story make sure you get the facts right! I did shoot a "goat" when I was in the 11th grade but I did not think it was anything but a "goat" and it was not on opening day of deer season. Also, it was you that always put out corn not me!! I used to always tell you that was not legal! And if im not mistaken it was you that thought it was a "rocky mountain bighorn sheep"! That might have been all thewhacky tobaccie you smoked back then! Me mistaking a goat for a rocky mountain big horn sheep would be like you mistaking a great dane for a deer!! You did get parts of the story right though, I did build one hell of a tree stand and the goat sure did not taste like chicken but it was pretty good! I'm guessing that the knot I put on your head back in 76 has caused you to forget the story and thus the inaccuracys. lol! Randall

----------


## hunter63

OMG, this ought to be intresting.................

----------


## sthrnstrong

> Maybe it's "Bugfoot" - not "Bigfoot." 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Don't you hate it when people take pictures of their own feet. :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## sthrnstrong

> Peter nap, I remember you. You were the big mouth ski insturctor who's *** i kicked one night at the lodge for running your mouth back in 1976! Wow,30 years later your still doing it!!  I joined this forum and low and behold I ran across your inaccurate post about the "goat" I killed back in 76. If you are going to tell a story make sure you get the facts right! I did shoot a "goat" when I was in the 11th grade but I did not think it was anything but a "goat" and it was not on opening day of deer season. Also, it was you that always put out corn not me!! I used to always tell you that was not legal! And if im not mistaken it was you that thought it was a "rocky mountain bighorn sheep"! That might have been all thewhacky tobaccie you smoked back then! Me mistaking a goat for a rocky mountain big horn sheep would be like you mistaking a great dane for a deer!! You did get parts of the story right though, I did build one hell of a tree stand and the goat sure did not taste like chicken but it was pretty good! I'm guessing that the knot I put on your head back in 76 has caused you to forget the story and thus the inaccuracys. lol! Randall


Wow..its all I can say. What a small world  :Smash:

----------


## DOGMAN

> Peter nap, I remember you. You were the big mouth ski insturctor who's *** i kicked one night at the lodge for running your mouth back in 1976! Wow,30 years later your still running your mouth!!  I just joined this forum because i am an avid deer hunter and outdoorsman and low and behold I ran across your inaccurate post about me and the "goat" I killed back in 76. If you are going to tell a story make sure you get the facts right, especially in a public forum! I did shoot a "goat" one day when I was in the 11th grade but I did not think it was anything but a "goat"!  When I was  kid I had goats on our farm so I knew it was just a domesticated goat gone wild. If im not mistaken it was you that thought it was a "rocky mountain bighorn sheep"!It must have been all that "whackie tobaccie" you used to smoke back then! Me mistaking a goat for a rockie moutain big horn sheep would be like you mistaking a great dane for a deer!! You did get parts of the story right though, I did build one hell of a tree stand and the goat sure did not taste like chicken, but it sure was good! I'm guessing that the knot I put on your head back in 76or the excess whackie tobaccie has caused you to forget the correct story and thus the inaccuracys. Now that I've corrected it for you I hope you're doing well! Happy Hunting and don't let big foot get you!!


Ha Ha...this is really funny...even if its total bs, its still funny

----------


## nell67

> Peter nap, I remember you. You were the big mouth ski insturctor who's *** i kicked one night at the lodge for running your mouth back in 1976! Wow,30 years later your still running your mouth!! I just joined this forum because i am an avid deer hunter and outdoorsman and low and behold I ran across your inaccurate post about me and the "goat" I killed back in 76. If you are going to tell a story make sure you get the facts right, especially in a public forum! I did shoot a "goat" one day when I was in the 11th grade but I did not think it was anything but a "goat"! When I was kid I had goats on our farm so I knew it was just a domesticated goat gone wild. If im not mistaken it was you that thought it was a "rocky mountain bighorn sheep"!It must have been all that "whackie tobaccie" you used to smoke back then! Me mistaking a goat for a rockie moutain big horn sheep would be like you mistaking a great dane for a deer!! You did get parts of the story right though, I did build one hell of a tree stand and the goat sure did not taste like chicken, but it sure was good! I'm guessing that the knot I put on your head back in 76or the excess whackie tobaccie has caused you to forget the correct story and thus the inaccuracys. Now that I've corrected it for you I hope you're doing well! Happy Hunting and don't let big foot get you!!


 Holy cow! errrr deer,eeerrr I mean goat!

----------


## Sarge47

> Peter nap, I remember you. You were the big mouth ski insturctor who's *** i kicked one night at the lodge for running your mouth back in 1976! Wow,30 years later your still running your mouth!!  I just joined this forum because i am an avid deer hunter and outdoorsman and low and behold I ran across your inaccurate post about me and the "goat" I killed back in 76. If you are going to tell a story make sure you get the facts right, especially in a public forum! I did shoot a "goat" one day when I was in the 11th grade but I did not think it was anything but a "goat"!  When I was  kid I had goats on our farm so I knew it was just a domesticated goat gone wild. If im not mistaken it was you that thought it was a "rocky mountain bighorn sheep"!It must have been all that "whackie tobaccie" you used to smoke back then! Me mistaking a goat for a rockie moutain big horn sheep would be like you mistaking a great dane for a deer!! You did get parts of the story right though, I did build one hell of a tree stand and the goat sure did not taste like chicken, but it sure was good! I'm guessing that the knot I put on your head back in 76or the excess whackie tobaccie has caused you to forget the correct story and thus the inaccuracys. Now that I've corrected it for you I hope you're doing well! Happy Hunting and don't let big foot get you!!


Whatever dude!  How about hiking over to the "Introduction forum" & giving us a proper intro!   :Cool2:

----------


## BLEUXDOG

Definately a FULL moon!

----------


## trax

Wow, have you spent like the last 30+ years tracking him through Internet forums until you finally found him here?

----------


## DOGMAN

Maybe Randall googled his own name, then found mention of himself here...read the post by his old nemisis Dick Sleeping and decided to join up.

----------


## Rick

He blinked only half believing what his eyes told him were true. There, on the page before him, was his name. His name associated with his arch nemesis and nefarious ski instructor, Dick Sleeping. He knew him by a different name in those days. But it didn't matter. It was clear enough who this fiend was. It was equally clear what he needed, some say had to do.

He pushed himself away from the computer and wiped a calloused hand across the three day old stubble that painted his chiseled jaw. "Yeah", he thought as he shook his head in agreement. "Looks like it's a$$ whoopin' time again."

----------


## Justin Case

> I know what you mean.  I spotted the elusive Big Foot the other day..snapped a picture..oh well, maybe next time.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Its a Bat ray,  My friend had one he got somewhere that was shaped and dried, Looked Like a little Alein,  he used to tell people he found it in the desert in a little coffin ,,  LOL

Look at the mouth, 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## trax

> He blinked only half believing what his eyes told him were true. There, on the page before him, was his name. His name associated with his arch nemesis and nefarious ski instructor, Dick Sleeping. He knew him by a different name in those days. But it didn't matter. It was clear enough who this fiend was. It was equally clear what he needed, some say had to do.
> 
> He pushed himself away from the computer and wiped a calloused hand across the three day old stubble that painted his chiseled jaw. "Yeah", he thought as he shook his head in agreement. "Looks like it's a$$ whoopin' time again."


Quickly swilling done the cold, acidic coffee from his mug, he settled back in to the computer chair, interlaced his fingers and gave his knuckles a satisfying crack...reminiscent of small, timed explosives. He leaned forward and began to type.

"It's go time, Junior" he muttered quietly, smiling to himself....

(cue Gothic music here)

----------


## crashdive123

> He blinked only half believing what his eyes told him were true. There, on the page before him, was his name. His name associated with his arch nemesis and nefarious ski instructor, Dick Sleeping. He knew him by a different name in those days. But it didn't matter. It was clear enough who this fiend was. It was equally clear what he needed, some say had to do.
> 
> He pushed himself away from the computer and wiped a calloused hand across the three day old stubble that painted his chiseled jaw. "Yeah", he thought as he shook his head in agreement. "Looks like it's a$$ whoopin' time again."





> Quickly swilling done the cold, acidic coffee from his mug, he settled back in to the computer chair, interlaced his fingers and gave his knuckles a satisfying crack...reminiscent of small, timed explosives. He leaned forward and began to type.
> 
> "It's go time, Junior" he muttered quietly, smiling to himself....
> 
> (cue Gothic music here)


Having finished his keyboard attack of the man that had haunted him for most of his adult life, causing sleepless nights, and a constant look behind him for fear of being followed, he now felt at ease.  There was a calmness that came over him as he thought about the four ruined marriages and excessive drinking caused by the torturous thoughts of that fated day in 1976.  He became eerily calm as he stared at that trophy goat head mounted above the news paper articles and photographs of Peter.  He had feared that he would never find the man who last posted on Wilderness Survival Forums almost seven months ago.  But now - all is right in the world.

----------


## Winnie

Hang on a minute...... Have I just stepped into one of those twilight zones?  :Confused1:

----------


## Rick

Until he heard those fateful words, "You've Got Mail," chiming from the speakers on his computer. "Well, that was quick," he thought to himself. "Too da**ed quick". He sat with his hand poised over the computer mouse like a gunfighter standing in a dusty street in the noon day sun. He chewed a bit on his lower lip as he waited for the message to appear on his screen. 

"Long time, no see," was the opening line of the email.

----------


## trax

> Until he heard those fateful words, "You've Got Mail," chiming from the speakers on his computer. "Well, that was quick," he thought to himself. "Too da**ed quick". He sat with his hand poised over the computer mouse like a gunfighter standing in a dusty street in the noon day sun. He chewed a bit on his lower lip as he waited for the message to appear on his screen. 
> 
> "Long time, no see," was the opening line of the email.


The vein pounding in his forehead, his left eye twitching uncontrollably, he tried to fight down the oncoming sense of rage. It was hopeless, he knew and as the cacophonous laughter of serious deer hunters echoed through his head he threw the keyboard, smashing it against the cold and uncaring horns of the goat mount.

"NOOOO!!!" he screamed, "NOT Dick Sleeping!! Not Dick Sleeping!!"

----------


## Ken

His hand squeezed the mouse as he scrolled to read the message on his screen. He could almost hear the nasally voice he had come to despise speaking the words as he read on. Vivid images of Peter the Dick taking charge of the bunny slope, trying to impress the 16 year old girls with his intermediate skills. Memories of thickly applied "zinc" warding off sunburn from Peter's prominent nose. The 8-Track player stolen from Randy's truck during the 10 minutes that Peter had left the lodge....

And what is this? Peter is taunting him because he is now married to Josephine, Randy's first wife? Does Peter know what Randy discovered on his wedding night? Does he know that Josephine was Joseph before the surgery?

----------


## BLEUXDOG

Ya'll are SO Wrong!!!

----------


## Sarge47

Then came those weird flashbacks; it was some nasty leftover psycosis from the bad acid he used to do while listing to the "Dead" jam on the 8-track.  "Wait a minute!" he cried aloud, "I never had an 8 track!"  Then there was something about "the wall of God," and a man in a Twinkie suit... :Innocent:   :Sneaky2:   :Cool2:

----------


## hoosierarcher

I don't know about Bigfoot but I was married to Big Squat.

----------


## Rick

He had surprised himself at having landed the keyboard so precisely on the horns of the goat mount. And he smiled as he gave the cord a flip and deftly caught the keyboard in his outstretched hand. 

He needed to calm himself down and a stiff drink was just what the doctor ordered. He slid the desk drawer open and gently lifted a bottle of VAT 54 from it's hiding place. He popped the cork, slowly poured a fist full into a water glass and placed the water glass in the desk drawer. He took a long pull off the bottle before running the back of his hand across his lips. The French wouldn't approve of his drinking style but he never liked them anyway. French Canadian...maybe. But certainly not real French. Not escargot eating, never shave your armpits French. He shuddered as the thought of an unshaven French maiden flashed through his mind. Oh yeah, she might be a looker with a great set of gams but that whole lumberjack thing bothered him. It reminded him too much of Josephine...or Joseph and his four hour marriage. He eyed the glass sitting all alone in the drawer and needed something to wash away bad thoughts. He hoisted the glass and said, "Here's to you Jo. You were a h**l of a dame... or guy." and finished it in one drink.

----------


## Sarge47

As he slammed the glass down he realized that no matter how he drank, there was still an attraction there...feelings that he never really understood.
"AGGGHHH!!!"  He cried out:  "This is wrong on so many different levels!"   :Sneaky2:   :Innocent:   :Cool2:

----------


## Ken

> As he slammed the glass down he realized that no matter how he drank, there was still an attraction there...feelings that he never really understood.
> "AGGGHHH!!!" He cried out: "This is wrong on so many different levels!"


So he called BENESSE.  She would understand...........   :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> So he called BENESSE.  She would understand...........


Or would she ? his mind races as he tries to find the right words, His pulse quickened as he heard her Familiar voice on the other end "Hello",  The sweat beading on his forehead "Hello" Shaken, He began to speak,

----------


## Sarge47

"Have you seen my 8-track?"  He asked.  "Is Jerry Garcia really Grateful now that he's dead, do you think?  Should I move to San Francisco?  Who's the guy in the Twinkie suit?  He's got the nicest eyes..."   :Innocent:   :Sneaky2:   :Cool2:

----------


## klkak

I didn't read all the post in this thread so someone may have already said this.  But it looks like a bird about to land under the feeder.

----------


## crashdive123

The thing about the guy the new fella was attacking (or responding to) is that he hasn't logged on in seven months.

----------


## Ken

> The thing about the guy the new fella was attacking (or responding to) is that he hasn't logged on in seven months.


And won't until he does a Google search on his own name.  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

He wrapped his paws around the snub nosed .38 and rubbed the barrel softly across his cheek. This was the first time he'd thought about that two timer since the three of them ran into each other on fourth street. He'd always thought that Jo could handle a fifth too well. Call it a sixth sense but he knew something was wrong. Yeah, he'll remember the eighth of June for a long time. What a surprise to run into Jo and Dick Sleeping at nine o'clock that evening. He'd have bet a ten spot she wouldn't have cheated on him. He wouldn't have...oh, whatever.

----------


## Ken

In retrospect, the faint mustache wasn't really that faint at all.  Another sign he'd overlooked.

----------


## Justin Case

A thousand once treasured memories race through his troubled mind, It Suddenly all Makes sense,  The Hairy legs, The flat chest , Of Course he whispered with a drunken sigh, How could i have been so blind,?

----------


## Ken

And all at once he was overcome by nausea as he read the words, _"maybe the three of us should get together....."_

----------


## Justin Case

Again he tightened his grip on the shiny revolver he held in his shaking hand,

----------


## Rick

"Looks like I'll let some lead do my talkin'," he said to himself. Or perhaps it was the VAT 54 talking or maybe it was that voice in his head. Whoever it was, he was talking his language. English. He wasn't bi-lingual. In fact, after the horrible incident with Jo, he realized he wasn't bi anything.

----------


## DOGMAN

But yet, he knew there was still something there...something deep under the covers, and he had a sneaky suspicion that these thoughts and feelings would want to well up, but that damn Dick Sleeping couldn't be beaten. So, he shrugged and spun the wheel of his fine peacemaker.

----------


## Ken

And just then, he heard a muffled sound of footsteps on his back steps. Pausing for a fast pull from the VAT 54, he quickly headed to the back of the house and tripped over the dog. He caught himself, and ran through the house, turning on the porch light as he pulled the door open. There was nobody there, nothing in sight, except a worn pair of orange ski boots that he recognized from years ago.

----------


## Rick

"Orange ski boots," he thought to himself. Dick always did have terrible taste in clothes. Then he noticed the note tucked neatly in one of the boots. He glanced around cautiously as he plucked the note out of the hideous orange boot. 

"We have a score to settle," was all it said.

----------


## Sarge47

As his head cleared a bit from the alcohol he noticed something that had escaped him earlier.  He picked up one of the boots and looked inside to check the size:  "25 EEEEEEEE!"

Then it came to him; Josephine"s/Joesph's hairy chest, & back, and legs, & face....Jo was a.....BIGFOOT! How Dick Sleeping got those boots was beyond him.   He sank down onto the floor in complete humiliation.  He looked at the Charter Arms "Bulldog .44" clenched tightly in his hand.  Slowly he raised the pistol, stuck the barrel into his quivering mouth; & then, slowly squeezed the trigger:   "CLICK."  

"Dang," he muttered, "I forgot to buy bullets." :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

Now, He hears noises from the bedroom,  "Oh my God" they are awake now, He knows he must do something and do it Fast !  but for the first time he begins to feel the effects of the alcohol cursing through his veins,  as the room begins to spin, he knows what he must do,  But How? How can he reach the toilet without being seen,  Feeling like a trapped animal, he drops to his knees and begins to crawl,  But not stealthy , like a predator stalking it prey  , More like a drunken Raccoon after consuming fermented wild berries,

----------


## DOGMAN

Crawling towards the bathroom, he sees the faint light of the computer monitor glowing from the office flickering on the wall.  It reminds him of the Northern Lights he had seen so many times when living in his remote arctic camp, 240 miles from the nearest road or village.  He crawls away from the direction of the porcelin throne, and towards the magical, mystical monitor lights.  Pulling his drunken self up from the floor by the legs of the chair he'd made out of a driftwood log, he stares blankly at the monitor. In a stupor he begins reading...suddenly like a slap to the face, from a pissed-off Detroit pimp, the words he reads begin to sting.  His Nemisis is not just his lover, a sasquatch, and transgendered homosexual....he is also his cousin!  And, he has been making wild posts to online forums under his name!

----------


## Ken

And with a great heave, he purged the booze and the Chinese food from his stomach. And there, floating on the top of the regurgitation, was a tiny slip of paper. As he reached down and picked it up - he remembered swallowing that last fortune cookie much to quickly.

In the dim light, he read the faint words, "You will soon find your Dick Sleeping.  Your Lucky Numbers are........."

----------


## Rick

Free from the booze he looked down at his hand. How on earth did a snub nose .38 turn into a Charter Arms Bulldog? He realized he needed to cut back on drinking. He chuckled to himself. That wasn't going to happen. He placed the weapon on the desk and started typing. 

"I got your note," the email began. "There's only one thing I have to say..."

----------


## Justin Case

"if you ever go to the Chinese Garden, whatever you do, Avoid the Kung Pau Chicken !"

----------


## DOGMAN

and if your fortune cookie has a handwritten note, that says "I pooped in your po po platter" immeditaly go to the Emergency Room!

----------


## Justin Case

With that being said, He removed the lone chop stick resting behind his ear and flicked away the bits of rice and peas from his keyboard then began to type, 

I am extremely confused right now, This Morning I almost ended my life, It must have been divine intervention that I did not succeed, Not one, but two pistols and not a single bullet, What could the reason be, Why am I not able to just end my pain ? Please Oprah, help me understand Why ,

----------


## Sarge47

He looked down at the gun, it had changed back into the .38; then into a snake, then a puppy, then the .44!  He realized that he was getting flashbacks from all the bad acid he'd dropped years ago.  Suddenly he gasped!  No!  It couldn't be!  In a moment of clarity he came to realize that HE was Dick Sleeping!  (Gasp!)   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

He stood staring in the mirror with tears streaming down his face. A victim of Multiple Personality Disorder only now did he realize that he had whipped his own a$$ all those years ago. Worse, he was the one that had purchased those horrible ski boots. He really was Dick Sleeping. He liked Peter Knap a lot better. He like Betty Sue Sounder best of all but that was probably another personality.

----------


## Sarge47

As he looked in the mirror his face started changing into the other people that inhabited his mind.  Suddenly one stared back at him that shook him to his very core!   "NO!"  he screamed; "It can't be!"  Staring back at him was the face of the current President of the United States!   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

And then he heard Josephine calling from the bedroom. Or was that Joseph?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

So in the end, he got what he's been giving.

----------


## crashdive123

As the fog of that amber colored liquor that he had come to rely on continued to lift he realized that this was not the end.  How could it be?  The realization of what he had almost done caused him to break out in a cold sweat.  Not unlike the time he waited in the waning shadows for his chance at revenge.  Revenge.  Oh, the realization of his delusional life, fueled by desires deep within his soul was becoming more clear.  He now knew what he must do.  The end?  Hardly!  This was a new begining.

----------


## Justin Case

He knew now that he must prepare for anything, with this driving thought fresh in his mind , he knew, His first order of business was a trip to the gun shop to purchase one box each,  Winchester ,Cal 38 and 44 special, 230 gr. jacketed hollow points.

----------


## Ken

As he gathered his car keys, he stopped and stared at the initials on the key fob. ND. ND? Who am I, he wondered..............

----------


## Justin Case

Where are my shoes ? I cant find my shoes he Gasps !

----------


## Camp10

You know, this Randall guy might have been ok but now he will probably be only a one poster.  Glad you told your side of the story Randall....real glad! 

Ok, the rest of you can get back to entertaining us all!

----------


## Ken

And so it came to be that, in a drunken stupor, with Chinese food splattered on his shirt, Dick Sleeping began to walk barefoot in the snow, down the path for 200 miles, to where he had parked his car on the nearest paved road...........

----------


## huntermj

That was the best laugh i've had in a long while!

----------


## Justin Case

Wearing his favorite shirt, the one with the arrow pointing up that says "I'm with stupid",

----------


## Justin Case

He is beginning now to wish he had worn pants in this blistery cold instead of his Familiar loin cloth,

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Suddenly, a cold wind blew.....twisting his loincloth, making it appear to be a thong. In the back of his mind, he thought...."Wow...If anyone had taken a picture of that, I _would_ have to kill myself. How embarrassing!"

----------


## Justin Case

However, Cold and shriveled , He prances on, one lonely step at a time to his awaiting Prius, parked precariously on the distant pavement.

----------


## Rick

On and on he walked. Step after tortured step. Mile after hideous mile. And just when he thought he couldn't go on another step, there it was. Finally! Happiness filled his soul. He broke into a dead run and nearly stumbled when he ran inside the outhouse. Hello? What's this? No door? Jo wouldn't like this one little bit.

----------


## Ken

And in an instant, the wind howled and the rain splattered on his head.  As he turned to face the sky above him, the brown bear continued to breath heavily and drool on him, as a chorus of attack geese urged the Ursa on.

----------


## Rick

What started as a quiet chant became louder and louder further agitating the huge bruin. 

AFLAC! AFLAC! AFLAC! AFLAC! AFLAC! AFLAC! AFLAC! AFLAC!

----------


## Justin Case

Then , In true Tarzan fashion, He let out a yelp that quickly soothed the savage beast,,  Wait,  What was that ?  I seems his animal like howl has attracted a nearby Big Cat that was hunting in the area,  A Cougar,  No wait,  Its, its  ---A Woman !  its a Cougar Woman ,  Excited, he calls to this freak of nature with another bellowing cry, " OOLY OOOLY OOOOOO ! (Snort)

----------


## randalls6283

You guys are a funny group of men with a great sense of humor! You are also pretty smart! I did see my name on the internet and joined this forum so that I could set the record straight! When Peter made what I thought were derogitory comments about my father, who died a few years ago, and, of coures, totally made up a very inaccurate account of my "goat kill" I did have to correct the record. He had also left out some important facts! However, I must tell you guys that i have hardly  been looking for Peter for 30 years!! lol! As a matter of fact I think that last time I really thought about him was about 30 years ago! His bogus post however did  jog my memory! Also, I'm not mad at the the moron either! Some people just run their mouths when they are young and keep doing it even when they are old and just don't know when to stop; they never learn! Now, having said all of that I wanted to say that  I have really enjoyed reading your post and have been laughing my *** off too!You guys are funny!  Just to give give a little intro info  about me, I am an avid trophy deer hunter and outdoorsman. I also am an avid mountain bike rider logging in about 80 miles a week. Ihave reciently done a 50K mountain run and enjoy  participating in adventure races around the country. I'm also an avid shooter! I learned most of this from  my father, who also was an avid outdoorsman and deer hunterand World War 2 fighter pilot. He hunted  with me up until the year he died a few years ago. I like this blog and will remain a member and return as often as I have time for as I have found it interesting and informative. I don't have as much time to visit and blog as I would like but but do respect and appreciate the views of knowledgeable and informed outdoorsman like yourselves! I'm gald I entertained y'all during this  brief blog! It has been fun!  May the wind always be at your back, shoot straight and good luck hunting!! Randalls6283

----------


## crashdive123

Welcome to the forum.  Thanks for providing us the opportunity for a little literary diversion.

----------


## huntermj

Welcome to the forum Randell.
Arnt you supposed to be working at the vidio store?

----------


## Justin Case

Hi Randall,  welcome,  Thanks for being a good sport  :Wink:

----------


## Ken

Nice to meet you, Randy!  One question though...........  what did those geese do next?  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Welcome home. 

Ken - They went on to create a conglomerate insurance company but I forget the name of it.

----------


## Julie362

I think it's just a really corpulent guy in a poncho.

----------


## Rick

_There is a sixth dimension, beyond that which is known to man. It is a  dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the  middle ground between light and shadow, and it lies between the pit of  man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of  imagination. It is an area that might be called the Bigfoot Zone._

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## oly

Only one print in soft dirt :Sneaky2:  cool craftsmanship though.

----------


## huntermj

Julie, please dont use them big words. They confuse 2 dumb which makes him attack ken, then ken attacks 2 dumb, which makes 2 dumb confused, well you see the cycle.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Julie, please dont use them big words. They confuse 2 dumb which makes him attack ken, then ken attacks 2 dumb, which makes 2 dumb confused, well you see the cycle.


Yeah!  And corporal whathisname better leave panch0 alone....he's one of us, and we look out for each other, around here! :Tongue Smilie:  LOL

(...and yes, I did have to look up the meaning of corpulent.) LOL

----------


## Justin Case

> (...and yes, I did have to look up the meaning of corpulent.) LOL


LOL,  Me too,,    :Blushing:

----------


## Batch

> Yeah!  And corporal whathisname better leave panch0 alone....he's one of us, and we look out for each other, around here! LOL
> 
> (...and yes, I did have to look up the meaning of corpulent.) LOL


See that there is the difference between y'all and folks like me with a proper edjumication...uhmmm...edjamication...errrr....GED  ! I didn't have to look up corpulent. I did it because I wanted to know what that word meant.

Power of an edjumicaa... GED!  :Innocent:  Stay in school kids.

----------


## Rick

Corpulent - The lending of a corp. As in, America has corpulent the Marines to Iraq for an indeterminate amount of time.  

Indeterminate - Coming to the conclusion that a meal was eaten inside. As in, I indeterminate the meal was in the great hall and not outside. 

If you are unsure of any other words, just let me know.

----------


## Justin Case

> See that there is the difference between y'all and folks like me with a proper edjumication...uhmmm...edjamication...errrr....GED  ! I didn't have to look up corpulent. I did it because I wanted to know what that word meant.
> 
> Power of an edjumicaa... GED!  Stay in school kids.


 :clap:   lol

----------


## CoyoteBC

> Here's an odd fact, and Ken, please look it up for me to see if it is still there.
> 
> In California, it is illegal to kill a bigfoot. There is a fine and jail time.
> The funny part is that Cali doesn't acknowledge that the big hairy fellow is real.


Here in British Columbia it is illegal to shoot a bigfoot.  From what I've been told it was passed in the 1970's to prevent some clown in a gorilla costume from being shot.
One of my brother's best friends has an older brother (10 or 12 years older) in the late 1970's he and a couple of friends set some fake tracks up towards Ruby Creek.  
One of the guys later got on a bus, when they were passing the area he yelled bigfoot.  Cory's brother was wearing a gorilla suit that they had trimmed the hair shorter.  A number of people saw the bigfoot, experts from all over claimed it was real.
A few months latter they were charged for mischief because they couldn't keep their mouth shut about it.

As for me I don't believe in them

----------


## Justin Case

> Here in British Columbia it is illegal to shoot a bigfoot.  From what I've been told it was passed in the 1970's to prevent some clown in a gorilla costume from being shot.
> One of my brother's best friends has an older brother (10 or 12 years older) in the late 1970's he and a couple of friends set some fake tracks up towards Ruby Creek.  
> One of the guys later got on a bus, when they were passing the area he yelled bigfoot.  Cory's brother was wearing a gorilla suit that they had trimmed the hair shorter.  A number of people saw the bigfoot, experts from all over claimed it was real.
> A few months latter they were charged for mischief because they couldn't keep their mouth shut about it.
> 
> As for me I don't believe in them


LOL,,  Funny !   People are sooo  gullible about things like Bigfoot/Ghosts  etc  LOL

----------

